# watch this clip..



## blastinonfoos (Jul 17, 2003)

but he's alive right now.. hes not doing it anymore.. and this morning.. my bigger P did it.. for a good 4 hrs.. i dont know whats up.. my water got good numbers too.


----------



## blastinonfoos (Jul 17, 2003)

that file is a .rm but they wouldnt let me upload it to .rm .. so i upped it as a .jpg ... so try renaming it to .rm and see if it works. pz. CLICK SAVE TARGET AS, first.


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

I have no clue, looks like he can't swim or something.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

When I click the link it brings up a page with just a whole bunch of scrambled letters.


----------



## ion (Jun 20, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> When I click the link it brings up a page with just a whole bunch of scrambled letters.


 Yup the link bring me to a page full of funny characters......


----------



## ion (Jun 20, 2003)

Ok.... I try saving it as rm and watching it with Real Player..... I have no idea what it is doing..... It looks like it is losing balance or something.......


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Dang, looks like your p is trippin out. Sorry, I have no idea whats wrong







Anyone else know???


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

doesnt lack of balance while swimming mean that he has a swim bladder infection/disorder ? might want to ask a pro on this one.


----------



## blastinonfoos (Jul 17, 2003)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...?showtopic=7810 i just found that post.. maybe the same thing happened to cabbycarny's fish? watch the file cabbycarny. and tell me if that looks familiar. pz


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

That does NOT look good









Maybe try turning off the lights, add some salt, aerate the water and pray


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

I cant see it because all i get is bunch of words. Right now my is healthly and finally eating after a month and a half wondering what was going on. Otherwise since i cant see it i dont know what to say. Mine did have problems not being able to swim (like going sideways and tail towards top of tank and just freaking out). I dont know how to view it.

I know my problem was that my anmonia was way sky high, that was my main concern. Also i do leave my lights off (the only lights he get is from my other 2 tanks). Let me know whats going on.


----------



## blastinonfoos (Jul 17, 2003)

GO TO THE LINK IN MY FIRST POST.. SAVE THE JPG.. SAVE IT AS A .RM THO. THEN VIEW IT. U HAVE TO SAVE IT ON UR COMP AND RENAME IT TO .RM TO VIEW IT


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Damn, crazy fish. I don't know whats up with him, an acid trip maybe?


----------



## blastinonfoos (Jul 17, 2003)

i wouldnt really worry if it was just 1 fish that did it for a short bit of time.. but then my other fish started to do it 2 days later.. for hella hours, so i dont know.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I'm assuming this is a piranha health problem right?

*Moved to disease, injury and parasites*

If not I'll put it somewhere else.


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

i must be really doing something wrong. I done everything you told me and i still cant view it.


----------

